# Scattante R 330



## MrLinc

Hello all

I found this forum while searching for info about Scattante bikes. Not much out there. 

I have an oppurtunity to buy a Scattante R330 for $400.00. 
I believe its a 2010. 

Question: Is it a good deal or not? 

Thanks


----------



## bjoshuanoah

Scattante is Performance Bike's personal line. Think Costco and Kirkland Signature. What you're getting is another company's bike branded as Scattante. I've been fairly impresses at what's available 

here are a couple things to know:
is it the right size?
what components?

depending on the components this might be a really good deal. 

I don't know anything bout the specific model though.


----------



## PJ352

The bike gets generally good reviews, but how good a choice it is depends on your intended uses/ goals and how well this particular bike fits your anatomy.

If you're new to bikes and cycling (and assuming this is a private party sale), consider asking the seller to bring the bike to a reputable LBS for mechanical and sizing assessment. They might charge a nominal fee, but it beats making a mistake that could cost more.

One thing to be aware of... re: the reviews, the wheelset doesn't seem to prove durable for heavier riders (~200 lbs.)


----------



## MrLinc

bjoshuanoah said:


> Scattante is Performance Bike's personal line. Think Costco and Kirkland Signature. What you're getting is another company's bike branded as Scattante. I've been fairly impresses at what's available
> 
> here are a couple things to know:
> is it the right size?
> what components?
> 
> depending on the components this might be a really good deal.
> 
> I don't know anything bout the specific model though.





PJ352 said:


> The bike gets generally good reviews, but how good a choice it is depends on your intended uses/ goals and how well this particular bike fits your anatomy.
> 
> If you're new to bikes and cycling (and assuming this is a private party sale), consider asking the seller to bring the bike to a reputable LBS for mechanical and sizing assessment. They might charge a nominal fee, but it beats making a mistake that could cost more.
> 
> One thing to be aware of... re: the reviews, the wheelset doesn't seem to prove durable for heavier riders (~200 lbs.)


I buy Kirkland products all the time but i do opt for the name brand items on certain things. 
My goal is to get out of the slow hybrid that is too big for me. I got it free and figured I should at least ride it for awhile to see if I even liked the whole 2 wheel bit...turns out I do. Now the hunt is on for a road bike. 
Ive been sized at 52, the bike is a 51. I am told you can always build out, by extending handle bars and such. Taking it to a LBS for fitting is a great idea. 

The Scattante was a gift to the seller with a sticker price of $700, so price to me is $400. I have not found this model for sale else where to see what they are going for, to be able to gauge if its a good deal. 

Some pics.


----------



## PJ352

Looks to be in pretty good shape. 

Regarding sizing, you can't reliably compare a different make/ model 52cm to this 51cm. Many manufacturers measure (and size) differently, so your best bet is to take the bike to your LBS for sizing assessment - before committing to the purchase.

If fit is right, ask that they appraise the mechanical condition, because any repair/ replacement costs should alter your offer.


----------



## MrLinc

I guess its like buying a pair of running shoes, got try them on to know. 

thanks for the advise buddy


----------



## PJ352

MrLinc said:


> *I guess its like buying a pair of running shoes, got try them on to know. *
> 
> thanks for the advise buddy


That's exactly right. And you're welcome. 

BTW, if you do buy the bike, a reputable LBS is a good resource for you to get fit tweaked (saddle adjustments, stem length/ angle set). Something to consider....


----------

